# Anydesk - is it working vor someone?

## musv

Today I installed Anydesk on 2 of my systems, but I failed to get it working. 

It installs fine. I can start the UI on both machines. Then I connected the machines with the given computer name (over anydesk server). When I do this, on the other machine appears the question to accept the connection. After this both are connected. But for some reason I see only a white window. There's no mouse movement, no applications appear. There's nothing. Didn't work neither on Enlightenment e16 nor on KDE 4.

Apart of the failure, which maybe is just a bug due to the alpha status, there are some other suboptimal things. 

It seems, the GUI is mandatory. Until now when I support my father's and my sister's machines, I log in there via SSH, set the DISPLAY variable and start x11vnc. So they don't need to do anything. Anydesk starts a GUI. I don't like this.

The GUI is bad for another reason. I tried to connect to my HTPC in the local network. My HTPC doesn't have any other input devices than a remote control. The goal is not to turn on the TV. But the connection failed, because nobody confirmed the connections request button on this machine. 

It seems, Anydesk can connect via local connections (support) without the Anydesk servers. I didn't achieve this. When I just filled in the computer name in the local network, it didn't establish a connection.

Really, I would like to have something like VNC with a faster protocol: headless, can be started via SSH, without UI and confirmation. Is this possible with Anydesk, or is this application completely the wrong way?

----------

## szatox

Ehm... Your question seems to be more "how do I get a usable GUI over a cheap connection" rather than "does anydesk work". Let's start with minor tweaks:

Do you compress your ssh traffic when you're forwarding VNC?

Usually -C on ssh's command line is just a waste of 3 bytes, but it really helps a lot when you're doing stuff like that.

----------

